# 4 brothers looking for western Kentucky or illinois lease



## drewmack87 (Jan 10, 2017)

my family consist of bowhunters! we are looking to either join a bow only club or lease our own land. if you have any info please PM me. we all live in the atlanta area so we will need to be able to camp on property.


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Jun 24, 2017)

Check out www.merkfarmshunting.com


----------



## jobren4 (Jun 30, 2017)

*illinois property*

Did you find anything?
                              Thanks,John


----------

